# how big will atvs get??



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

What is the line of too much power?? How powerful are atvs gonna get before they put out too much power. What is too much power? lol


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't think the ceiling for power has a limit. It will be the cost of what people will pay for that power


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

its like snowmobiles have 170 + hp now. i think we will be seeing 100 hp atvs some time.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

In a mans world I don't think we can have enough power :rockn:... but its the price tag that is going to make the rise come to an end one day. I doubt they are going to top out anytime soon though.

:mimb:


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Untill the government shuts it down and steps in to put all there restrictions as they always do.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

power=$$$ theres no limits just like in racing how fast ya wanna go is how much money you got to spend theres always gonna be something bigger and badder for those that can afford it


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Its not so much the cost of the machine with big power, it's the maintenance. - I'm pushing a touch over 100 @ the wheels after the last go-round of dyno time and my carnage posts are fairly evident of that.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

There's the safety thing too. You guys are fearless. If the power's there, you're going to use it....or at least try. Not everyone can do that safely.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been talking about this a long time with friends/family. I think we'll see a peak of around 16000-1700ccs. And yes I eventually think the government will step in and regulate the power the ATV market produces. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

grizz660muddin said:


> its like snowmobiles have 170 + hp now. i think we will be seeing 100 hp atvs some time.


thats it, my buddies yamaha sled has 345 hp put down at the track on the dyno, its frickin nuts to drive!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

big block chevy's here we come !!!!!! lol.. till the consumer says ok we're not paying that much for a 4 wheeler or big brother aka government says thats enough


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^ on a serious note. Would it be too ridiculous to see an inline 4 in a bike... Food for thought. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Either that or a V4 is going to happen. There's definitely room for it on SXS's it's only a mater of time. I would say they will increase CC's for the twins for a little while longer before they go into more cylinders though.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Either that or a V4 is going to happen. There's definitely room for it on SXS's it's only a mater of time. I would say they will increase CC's for the twins for a little while longer before they go into more cylinders though.


 
Why? Kawasaki already uses a 2000 cc V-Twin in their Vulcan motorcycles. I am sure they could find a way to fit that beast into a Brute frame.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

jctgumby said:


> Why? Kawasaki already uses a 2000 cc V-Twin in their Vulcan motorcycles. I am sure they could find a way to fit that beast into a Brute frame.


Imagine that. Giggidy Giggidy 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> Why? Kawasaki already uses a 2000 cc V-Twin in their Vulcan motorcycles. I am sure they could find a way to fit that beast into a Brute frame.


A guy I work with got the Kawasaki1400 street bike he said it is wicked now put that in the brute bwahahahaha.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

How much power do you really need? For trail riding, the stock brute already has enough power for me. I very seldom "need" its maximum potential. More power will most likely mean more fuel consumption...at $4/gallon Im good for now.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Good point on the gas. I remember when Polaris came out with the 500 and we were all laughing at my cousin saying he was stupid for buying such a big bike. Our 300 fourtraxes were more than enough. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree if all you want to do is trail ride more power is useless. Now if you come to a mud hole along that trail and want to skim across it then you definately want more power... Right mike


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I hear ya could have used a thousand cc bike at the cattail pond that you pulled me out of lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

What would Tim Allen say? MOOOORRREE POWWWER!!! IMO, there's no such thing as too much power (most of the time)... Just some people can't handle the power. If you can't handle the power don't buy it. Just like not everyone can handle a 700hp muscle car. Many drivers would lose control because well, they can't control the power! I say keep 'em coming! I remember when I was a kid I lived in Wyoming for a few years..... The big snow machine back then was a Ski-doo summit 660. Now they have 1700ccs!


----------

